# Can anyone recommend any iPad keyboard/keypad "covers"?



## The Bass Bagwhan (Mar 9, 2014)

Sacrilege, I know, for some to suggest writing books on an iPad, but it works for me. But I'd like to get away from the on-screen keypad. I live in the "bush" folks, so this'll be an online purchase - thus asking for any recommendations?


----------



## Julie Harris (Sep 25, 2012)

Logitech Ultrathin Keyboard Cover. Responsive, lasts a long time between charges. I got mine on ebay.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Julie Harris said:


> Logitech Ultrathin Keyboard Cover. Responsive, lasts a long time between charges. I got mine on ebay.


Dittto I think i got mine on Buy.com for 20-25 bucks


----------



## cagnes (Oct 13, 2009)

I have this one & I'm happy with it.... just a keyboard though.


----------



## Chad Winters (Oct 28, 2008)

Apple's standalone bluetooth keyboard is really nice and the Amazon basics one is good too and less expensive


----------



## wilsondm2 (Dec 8, 2008)

My wife bought this one and loves it. She wanted the back-lit keys and integrated case. It is made really well. Turns it into a little laptop.

http://www.amazon.com/ZAGGkeys-Folio-Backlit-Keyboard-Black/dp/B00EXPSEFQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1396645019&sr=8-1&keywords=ZAGGkeys+Folio+w%2FBacklit+Keyboard+for+iPad+Air


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

My sister has that one from Zagg and is super happy with it. She doesn't have a laptop and uses her iPad for just about everything, and she says this keyboard makes all the difference.

L


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

I agree about the Zagg keyboard. I bought mine over a year ago when I got my new ipad and I LOVE it. It is so easy to use this way and does make it like a laptop. It stays charged forever too. I think I have only charged it twice since I've had it and I use it every day for hours. It's a little pricey, but worth it.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

We've only used our Bluetooth keyboard from Amazon but I got an email on this deal today - $25 for the Zagg:
http://www.dailysteals.com/?utm_source=DailySteals.com+-+Deal+of+the+Day&utm_campaign=b22e60ced6-4_8_14_Tuesday_Steals&utm_medium=email&utm_term=0_df9b59ce87-b22e60ced6-30817429#deals/22126


----------

